# Diamond Tetra



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Does anyone know if this species is as beautiful as the Congo tetra? I mean the males do have long purple flowing-fins, though why is this species overlooked compared to the Congo(even though it won't eat your plants)? :?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I guess I've never seen a male Diamond Tetra in the LFS since none have had purple or long, flowing fins.

They've all pretty much looked like this one.


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

Here's some diamond tetras in a tank of mine from 1998. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=702
___
Jeff


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

But as you can see here(http://www.elmersaquarium.com/image_fish/01_Tetra_DIAMOND_male2.jpg), the male has a nice purple sheen and flowing fins.

I read it somewhere that they only show their real potential after they mature.


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> But ...the male has a nice purple sheen and flowing fins.
> I read it somewhere that they only show their real potential after they mature.


You need to get the long fin varient if thats what you want. Personally I prefer the natural short finned types. When you have them for a while the colors do improve but its not as vibrant as congos. They are some of the most aggresive feeders that I have kept and as such make feeding shy cichlids difficult. My rams did much better when I switched to pencil fish. Also my SAE never ate any fish food off the surface when I had the diamond tetras in. They were effective in keeping my SAE focused on algae duties. Oh yes, almost forgot, diamond tetras do eat some thread algae, small duckweed and HM leaves.
___
Jeff


----------

